# Prime



## B29 (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour moi un super début de week-end, je viens d'adresser à tous mes employeurs les documents du mois de septembre pour qu'ils puissent faire leur déclaration et devinez quoi.....   un papa m'a rajouté 150 euros de prime. 
Comme quoi, parmi tous nos PE, il y a encore certains qui apprécient notre travail.
Et vous, avez-vous de temps en temps des primes ?


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

B29 BRAVO et en quel honneur ?

Oh la c’est INCROYABLE 👍

Non JAMAIS trop près de leurs sous. Souvent les + riches les + radins. C’est ce que que j’ai constaté lors de fin de contrat.

Ils estiment sans doute qu’ils me paient trop !

 x€ par x 4 enfants = x€

C’est ce que m’avait dit un papa que je gagnais bien ma vie pour rester chez moi 👎🏼😡


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Évidemment je lui avais répondu « libre à lui de changer de job, et d’être AM mais en serait-il capable ? »

il avait été honnête et m’avait répondu que NON !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Super B29 👍 ça fait toujours plaisir 😉 et si il te l on donner c est que tu la mérite 😉

J ai une famille avec qui je travaille depuis + de 4 ans a Noël j ai toujours ma petite enveloppe 😀


----------



## B29 (1 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Ce n'est pas la première fois, j'en ai eu d'autres avec les parents mais pas de ce montant.
La petite, au départ c'était très difficile .
Tous les repas (biberon du matin, repas du midi, et goûter) prenaient plus d'une heure et les parents avaient beaucoup de mal à la faire manger, mais avec beaucoup de patience j'ai réussi car cette petite c'est un tout "petit gabarit" donc il ne fallait pas baisser les bras car elle perdait du poids rapidement. Je suis contente que les parents apprécient mon travail et surtout ma patience car là il en fallait.😊


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

@B29

Je n’ai jamais eu d’enveloppe mais de beaux cadeaux souvent de familles aux petits ou moyens revenus qui sont vraiment reconnaissantes..

J’ai pourtant eu des gens très très fortunés et aucun cadeau !

Quand je dis très très fortunés, c’est pour exemple une famille qui évidemment n’avait pas de CMG, son salaire d’ailleurs est sur internet car il est le N•3 d’une grande entreprise française, c’est malgré tout … décevant … bien sûr il n’y a rien à attendre, mais ça fait du bien de recevoir et être appréciée.

Heureusement j’ai reçu bcp par des familles dans tous les sens du terme et c’est valorisant et avec une belle carte avec des mots qui te font vraiment pleurer.

Et ce qui est très curieux, ce sont parfois des familles auxquelles je n’aurais pas pensé.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

La famille dont je parle qui a vécu 3 ans en Chine est revenue en France + vite que prévue car le gouvernement chinois taxait à 50% les revenus des étrangers perçus en chine en janvier 2022.

D’ailleurs cette famille est repartie 3 ans en Asie pour le job de Mr et tout est financé par cette grande entreprise


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

@B29 

Justement concernant l’alimentation, son enfant avait un problème alimentaire car il ne voulait pas manger diversifié et il a appris à le faire.


----------



## Griselda (1 Octobre 2022)

Une prime spontanée? 
Pour Noël, ça peut arriver.
Sinon c'est plutôt des cadeaux matériels, ça oui, fréquemment, fin de contrat, fin d'année scolaire, Noël, anniversaire, ou sans pretexte particulier, juste pour me dire merci de ce que vous faites, de m'avoir aidé à dénouer une difficulté avec mon enfant etc...
Des cadeaux à mes enfants aussi.
Une bouteille de champagne offerte à la majorité de mes enfants ou à l'obtention de leur BAC avec mention... je crois que ça me touche encore plus...


----------



## Tatynou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

moi rien 😭😭😭


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Octobre 2022)

Le plus gros cadeau une box 2 nuits ! sinon avec mon dernier PE j'avais des petits cadeaux qd ils revenaient de vacances ... à Noel un bijou Pandora çà a été la seule fois avec un PE mais çà m'avait fait plaisir ... moi je fais des cadeaux à mes petits les PE ne m'en font pas ? tant pis je n'attends rien ... et pourtant je suis à 3 euros de l'heure alors qd je dis qu'ici on ne peut pas prendre beaucoup plus puisqu'ils sont déjà près de leurs sous en temps normal bref !!!


----------



## Titine15 (1 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Super attention de leur part. 
La semaine dernière une maman m'a offert un mug avec des biscuits et chocolats pour me remercier de tenir bon avec son petit qui se faisait vomir.
Ça m'a touché qu'elle se rende compte que ce n'était pas tjs facile de gérer les vomissements de son petit 
Bon week-end


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

J’ai eu du saucisson venant de Corse ... hyper dur ... pour se casser les dents il n’y avait pas mieux, ils s’étaient faits avoir ... comme on dit c’est l’intention qui compte ... mais moi je tiens à mes crocs 😬


----------

